# Überlauf abfangen



## FMeise (21. Jun 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit Überläufe nach Rechenoperationen abzufangen, z.B.


```
{
    int i = Integer.MAX_VALUE;
    int j = i + 1; // Überlauf
}
```

Wie kann ich so etwas zur Laufzeit feststellen? Geht es überhaupt? Eine Exception wird anscheinend nicht geworfen.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Jun 2005)

nein geht nicht, es gibt keine solche Exception

übergelaufen wird lustig bei bedarf ohne rückmeldung

du musst VOR der operation prüfen, ob es zu einem Überlauf kommen WÜRDE und dann was tun

z.B. 

if(a >= Integer.MAX_VALUE - b)

statt

a+b 

einfach hinzuschreiben


----------

